# Please - Help Seeker Win !



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Help Seeker WIN!!!

OK - so I got goaded into entering the "SnowDog" photo of Seeker (my Avatar) in the Humane Society USA Photo Contest (THANK YOU, DOXIE!!







) .... BUT the message they are spreading is also of critical importance!!!
*Not only do our pets change our lives (!!!!) but spaying/neutering is critical to their's !!!!!*

As for the Contest part of this - a panel of unidentified "expert judges" will judge the photos and the corresponding write-up (NOBODY PANIC! Permitted space is VERY limited, so the words are few!). That winner is based on (1) photo quality and (2) the pet's impact on the owner's life. BUT - and this is where _YOU_ come in - there is also recognition to be given to the photos with the most public votes. How many entrants do you suppose have a force like Outbackers.com behind them? HHHHHhhhhmmmm???????

Please - won't you take a few moments to go to the link (above) and put in a vote for *Seeker* ?!?

PPPPPPLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZEEEE..........

<Seeker thanks you, too!>


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Gave "Seeker" my vote.

Brian


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Piecemakers said:


> Gave "Seeker" my vote.
> 
> Brian


Thanks for taking the lead, Brian! Sure hope others will follow


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Done.

John


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

My vote is in! Great picture, BTW.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Seeker's got my vote!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

One more for seeker.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I was #8 and there is now 12.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I voted







13 now


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Seeker got my vote! Great picture!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

#16!!!









MaeJae


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

# 17 
I took a look at some of the other pets~ this isn't even competition!! Seeker is a gimmee!! 
TTFN
Ember
PS. when Seeker wins do we all get a signed 8x10glossy to go with the braggin' rights??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Easiest thing I ve done today


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

ember said:


> # 17
> I took a look at some of the other pets~ this isn't even competition!! Seeker is a gimmee!!
> TTFN
> Ember
> PS. when Seeker wins do we all get a signed 8x10glossy to go with the braggin' rights??


I'll have to talk to his Agent but I'm sure something can be worked out


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks everybody!!!

We've got a long way to go in 7 days! Top dog/photo has 3420 votes!....we have 17









Hey Jim (O/C), how many 'puters did you say you have? (Hint: Votes are counted by eMail address.....)


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Done. Good luck!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> Help Seeker WIN!!!
> 
> OK - so I got goaded into entering the "SnowDog" photo of Seeker (my Avatar) in the Humane Society USA Photo Contest (THANK YOU, DOXIE!!
> 
> ...


hmmmm....you won't Seeker and Tadger beg but look at you my friend! do you roll over and speak too?







I am to the Seeker Voting Polls! He'll pawsitively win!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hmmmm....you won't Seeker and Tadger beg but look at you my friend! do you roll over and speak too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll over ... sit pretty ... dance ... speak (waaaaayyyyyyy too often, in fact







) .... I even learned to like having my ears scratched and my nose kissed .... but touch my Carlsburg and I growl & bite, too!







(we don't let Seeker & Tadger do _that_, either







)

btw, you and all of Washington (and Idaho, for that matter) had best get to the polling place! Seeker has never _NOT_ won a competition that he's been in ..... THIS one will be on YOUR head, missy !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> hmmmm....you won't Seeker and Tadger beg but look at you my friend! do you roll over and speak too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll over ... sit pretty ... dance ... speak (waaaaayyyyyyy too often, in fact







) .... I even learned to like having my ears scratched and my nose kissed .... but touch my Carlsburg and I growl & bite, too!







(we don't let Seeker & Tadger do _that_, either







)

btw, you and all of Washington (and Idaho, for that matter) had best get to the polling place! Seeker has never _NOT_ won a competition that he's been in ..... THIS one will be on YOUR head, missy !!!








[/quote]

yeah, well, he'll win cuz I am not entering Cricket! Neener neener!

BTW, did you get the beer question right on that little fast test I sent you?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> hmmmm....you won't Seeker and Tadger beg but look at you my friend! do you roll over and speak too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll over ... sit pretty ... dance ... speak (waaaaayyyyyyy too often, in fact







) .... I even learned to like having my ears scratched and my nose kissed .... but touch my Carlsburg and I growl & bite, too!







(we don't let Seeker & Tadger do _that_, either







)

btw, you and all of Washington (and Idaho, for that matter) had best get to the polling place! Seeker has never _NOT_ won a competition that he's been in ..... THIS one will be on YOUR head, missy !!!








[/quote]

yeah, well, he'll win cuz I am not entering Cricket! Neener neener!

BTW, did you get the beer question right on that little fast test I sent you?







[/quote]

Uh - yeaaaaaaahhhhh. Of course, it was about the ONLY 1 I got right







Didn't have to read the whole thing.....saw Carlsburg....saw Denmark. Next.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Done!

Hope he wins.


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

...Seeker, Seeker, Seeker, Seeker.......sorry that's the best I could type-chant!

We're in....Go Seeker Go!


----------



## NC RVer (Feb 18, 2008)

Seeker got our vote








Nice Photo too

Dennis


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Crismon4 said:


> ...Seeker, Seeker, Seeker, Seeker.......sorry that's the best I could type-chant!
> 
> We're in....Go Seeker Go!


Type-chant!!! I like that!!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Another vote added for Seeker!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Voted!!!!

That is a great pic. I like the snow on his face

Thor


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Awright! The only election in which I am eager to support my favorite candidate!

Kaia says, "Go, Seeker!"

Sluggo


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Another vote! (#34 I think)

Mark


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Mine has been cast, the tally is currently @ 35









*Go-Go Seeker !!!*








Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> hmmmm....you won't Seeker and Tadger beg but look at you my friend! do you roll over and speak too?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roll over ... sit pretty ... dance ... speak (waaaaayyyyyyy too often, in fact







) .... I even learned to like having my ears scratched and my nose kissed .... but touch my Carlsburg and I growl & bite, too!







(we don't let Seeker & Tadger do _that_, either







)

btw, you and all of Washington (and Idaho, for that matter) had best get to the polling place! Seeker has never _NOT_ won a competition that he's been in ..... THIS one will be on YOUR head, missy !!!








[/quote]

yeah, well, he'll win cuz I am not entering Cricket! Neener neener!

BTW, did you get the beer question right on that little fast test I sent you?







[/quote]

Uh - yeaaaaaaahhhhh. Of course, it was about the ONLY 1 I got right







Didn't have to read the whole thing.....saw Carlsburg....saw Denmark. Next.

[/quote]


----------



## LewCat (Jan 6, 2008)

Got my Vote...GO SEEKER


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Just voted for Seeker for the win!

-Hope


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just cast my vote for Seeker.
We're up to 41 and counting!

Happy Tails,
Doug


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

make that 42 go seeker


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Another vote for Seeker! And when I get home tonight, my DD and DW will cast their votes, too! I tried to vote for them, but the website recognized my computer and told me I'd already voted for Seeker.

Good Luck!

And yes - I concur - great photo!

Mike


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Done ! another vote for seeker


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Got my vote
















willie226


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

WHOO-HOO!!! I made #49 for Seeker!! Who's gonna make it 50? In all fairness, I have to say, I looked at a lot of the other entries, and Judi's boy, Seeker, is just the best looking one of them all!!!








Good luck Judi and Seeker!!
Darlene


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

just got my vote! Good luck


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Seeker got my vote #51


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Seeker is up to 52...go outbackers! and seeker too


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Got my vote. That's a great pic!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

#53 for Seeker on DH's 'puter.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

#54 Good Luck


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Judi.
We have all voted (of course) good luck sweetie!
Steve


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Every email address in our house has officially added to the count!!!

We have lot's of Dog lovin" friends I'll pass the word .... Go Seeker Go!!!

Steph


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Voted too!








Best of luck to Seeker!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Northern Wind said:


> Hey Judi.
> We have all voted (of course) good luck sweetie!
> Steve


I don't know Steve - by my count, a vote from each of you, Ruth, and each member of _your_ menagerie should have easily put Seeker over the top...I think the ferrets are slacking!


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Add our vote for seeker. Good luck!


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Done. Cute pic!


----------

